# Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

Following in the famous footsteps and generally useful format of MrDave, I will post a series of descriptions of the process I went through to place a TDI into my custom made 1981 crew cab VW pickup.








I don't have as many pictures as I wanted, because of a computer crash, but IM me if you want to know if I have pictures or want some more specific information on a procedure described in the descriptions to follow.
The first step was to accept that when my 1.6 liter diesel would not start anymore (298,000 miles and about 300 psi in each cylinder), that it really was dead and needed replacement.
I wanted a TDI!!!!
So I started the process by searching forums on VWVortex and Fred's TDI websites and buying a totalled 1996 B4 Passat (front end damage, but no motor damage) containing a 1Z TDI with about 98,000 miles on it. Cost: about $2,000 USD
Why a '96. Because it was available...and because A3/B4 TDIs (up to early 1999 I believe) have bolt holes in the block that allow the motor mounts from an A1 to bolt on with no modification of the A1 engine bay motor mount positions. 
I strongly recommend buying a whole donor car as I have scavenged many parts from the Passat during the swap.
I parked both cars side by side on my lower landing and pulled the engine and wiring harness out of the A1 first. I cleaned the engine bay with Castrol Super Clean (works very well), taped off areas I didn't want painted, and sprayed the engine bay with Dynashield sound deadener (a Dynamat product), and then covered the Dynashield with spraypaint. Bentley manual provides tips for A1 engine removal.
Then I removed the TDI. The Passat front end essentially unbolts and you can pull the motor right out of the front without lifting it much. Much much easier than pulling the A1 motor.
Removed the TDI engine wiring harness including the drive-by-wire and OBDII. This involved taking apart portions of the Passat dash. Interestingly, to get the dash off (without breaking it) you have to start in the back seat and remove the screws on the back side of the center console first, then the center console, the central dash cover, and so forth until you finally get to the driver's side dash coverings. Not really difficult, just didn't really want to remove all the pieces to get to the wires I needed. 
My advice: take the time to remove all wires without cutting them. You might need them later....!!!!!
I then sent the A1 and TDI wiring harnesses to David Marshal (www.fastforward.ca). He put them together and made it easy for me to put the TDI/A1 harness into my rabbit. Cost: about $450 USD.







Important update: Some 96 Passats (like mine) run an auxilliary fuel injection right into the exhaust pipe, and have two (yes 2) exhaust temperature sensors, one on either side of the catalytic converter. The fuel injection "warmed up" the catalytic converter, making it more efficient a lower engine operating temperatures. The ECU from these cars will not work properly without the injector and both temperature sensors in place. I cut these off my Passat harness thinking I would not need them, and now I will be buying a new (used) GQ ECU (028 906 021) that is supposed to be the 96 Passat ECU minus the auxilliary fuel injection controls.
Subtotal costs (not including beer): $2,450 USD + new ECU








Coming Soon...








The Next Step: Mount the TDI
Search Key Words: A1 Rabbit TDI Engine Swap

_Modified by CrewCabCaddy at 7:18 PM 3-30-2004_


_Modified by CrewCabCaddy at 9:42 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (CrewCabCaddy)*

Ok, so now I guess I'm not the only one...

Does that mean I pioneered a new swap trend?

And I'd love to see what the crew cab looks like.
-Dave


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (CrewCabCaddy)*

how about some pics, i can host them if you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bus pasS (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (MrDave)*

because of MrDave i've started my own tdi (alh) swap with rabbit6 (doing most of the work







) and i know of two more people that are doing the tdi swap because of you... so props to mrdave and anyone else doing this swap.


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (Bus pasS)*


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (Bus pasS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bus pasS* »_because of MrDave i've started my own tdi (alh) swap with rabbit6 (doing most of the work







) and i know of two more people that are doing the tdi swap because of you... so props to mrdave and anyone else doing this swap. 

I would be one of these two people








My ALH won't go into my '80 Rabbit GTI however. It'll go into a MK2, most likely a red '91 Jetta that I'm going to check out tonight. But if I like the motor, I may have to get another TDI for the Rabbit haha. 
I will start a new thread on the project soon. I'll enjoy watching your project progress, CrewCabCaddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have fun!!


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (CrewCabCaddy)*

Note important update in original post.
It'll save you time, frustration, and money.


----------



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (CrewCabCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrewCabCaddy* »_
Why a '96. Because it was available...and because A3/B4 TDIs (up to early 1999 I believe) have bolt holes in the block that allow the motor mounts from an A1 to bolt on with no modification of the A1 engine bay motor mount positions. 


Hmm so this means i could swap one into my Mk2 Rocco engine bay really easy...
What kind of stats does the engine used have? mpg? hp/tq @rpm? Being that your in Seattle as well maybe we will cross paths sometime and ill get a ride in it.








With gas up around 2.15 a gallon as we speak







Im all for a TDI in my unique rocco


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (NwRocco)*

The 1Z TDI is rated at about 90 Horsepower and 150 ft/lbs of torque. You can chip them and add larger fuel injectors to bump HP and torque considerably. I am very happy with the current power. I drove over Snoqualmie from Ellensburg and kept it in fifth gear the whole way. The biggest hills slowed me down to about 60 mph, but I didn't have to downshift.
From what I have read, mileage in the original A3/B4 cars ranged from 45 to 55 miles per U.S. gallon. Right now I am only getting 35 mpg but I still have a couple of ECU fault codes that I am trying to track down and fix. These could be affecting my mileage. I expect to get the mpg up around 40 with a 3.67 ring and pinion (which is considerable lower than the 3.39 that the orignial Passat had in it.) and the extra weight and squareness of my truck.
Because of the fuel prices lately, I am considering trading in my Chevy Astro mini van and finding a B4 TDI Passat wagon, just for the mileage.
I think these engines would fit into your rocco, but you still need to get the ECU and harness figured out...
Let me know if you go for it. I can probably provide a few ideas...


----------



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (CrewCabCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrewCabCaddy* »_
The 1Z TDI is rated at about 90 Horsepower and 150 ft/lbs of torque. You can chip them and add larger fuel injectors to bump HP and torque considerably. 


Whats the cost on something like that and how much gain do you get? Can you do a kerosean injection system like some of the trucks i have seen?
35mpg is still pretty dang good


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit TDI Part 1: Introduction (NwRocco)*

Not sure on the kerosene injection....
Engine will probably run you around $2,000 usd. 


_Modified by CrewCabCaddy at 8:13 PM 5-15-2004_


----------

